
“What's the typeof null?”, and other confusing JavaScript Types - cdransf
https://bitsofco.de/javascript-typeof/
======
draw_down
No, the type of `null` is null. I was unaware of the implementation detail
mentioned here, but the reason `typeof null` returns "object" nowadays is
because that's what the spec says. In other words, `typeof` will lie to you,
and is kind of a crappy operator.

(Also, FWIW, `function` is not a type. The type of a function is object, but
this rarely comes up in real-world JS usage.)

